# Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one)



## entipy (Jun 30, 2007)

Someone on another forum asked me to do a tut for this look, so I did!

Y'all let me know what you think.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

You did a great job on this!  I'm sure this took a lot of work, but you did a fantastic job & I really enjoyed it!  Thanks


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Woooooooow!! I love it!

I know I'll regret asking this but... what brand are those eyeshadows you used! I love them!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

This was an incredibly awesome tutorial!!! I really enjoyed looking at it and I know this took a lot of hard work!


----------



## entipy (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Thanks, y'all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was hard, but it was fun.

MissPumpkin - They're Meow brand eye shadows.


----------



## aeryss (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

wow this is .. so detailed and exactly explained. very goooooood job!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Awesome tutorial Julie!!! You really did a Fan-Freaking-Tastic job!!!!!! I know that making tuts can be hard work but thanks for taking the time to show us how you do your makeup


----------



## thenovice (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Aww, it sounds wonderful- but i can't see it! I am sure it is fabulous. Are you liking the Meow shadows more now?


----------



## entipy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Thanks for coming to look, y'all. I appreciate it, really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so nice to have someone give good comments on something into which you've put a lot of time and effort!! I'm so thankful for the lovely comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thenovice - you can't see it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sorry. Maybe it has something to do with the link going to the slide show. Hmm. Well, all the pictures are here if you want to try that.  http://flickr.com/photos/entipy/sets/72157600569003852/  Just click the first one and go through the set. Sorry!!


----------



## missli422 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Beautiful!!!


----------



## breathless (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

great tut! thanks soo much for this! =] i love how you explain your steps <3


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Nice job!!


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Wow!  This must have taken FOREVER to do!  Very nice tut.  You didn't leave out any details, except you forgot to say, "Ooooooh maaaaaan" after "Swiper no swiping!"


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Yaaaay! Great job, you're super cute, really funny and helpful tutorial. I also never use a lip brush


----------



## entipy (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Thanks, everybody!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_Wow!  This must have taken FOREVER to do!  Very nice tut.  You didn't leave out any details, except you forgot to say, "Ooooooh maaaaaan" after "Swiper no swiping!"_

 
LMAO!! I was starting to wonder if anybody else got that.


----------



## german_melly (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

hey ho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



your tut is awsome ... i love it..!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how long did it take until you got the finished look??


----------



## entipy (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Rock 'N Roll Heaven's Gate Tutorial (my 1st one) [[LINK]]*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *german_melly* 

 
_hey ho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



your tut is awsome ... i love it..!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how long did it take until you got the finished look??_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The tutorial took quite awhile. I'm not sure exactly how long, though. Doing the actual look without taking pictures didn't take too long.


----------



## FrazzledOne (Jul 10, 2007)

Great tut! And I love your sense of humor, I had the giggles.


----------



## entipy (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FrazzledOne* 

 
_Great tut! And I love your sense of humor, I had the giggles._

 
Thanks so much!! I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 12, 2007)

Love this tut! You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 12, 2007)

awesome


----------



## entipy (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 19, 2007)

yay for us first-timers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you did a great job on the tut. i love the detailedness in each picture! and you make the cutest faces lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't wait to see your next tuts!


----------



## Brianne333 (Jul 20, 2007)

Well done tutorial and it was fun to read on top of that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## entipy (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_yay for us first-timers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you did a great job on the tut. i love the detailedness in each picture! and you make the cutest faces lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't wait to see your next tuts!_

 
Thanks, stephie!! I loved yours, as well. I don't know when the next time I do one will be! LOL. It takes so much time.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne333* 

 
_Well done tutorial and it was fun to read on top of that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing!_

 
Thank you so much, Brianne.


----------



## Pei (Jul 21, 2007)

Very detailed =)

Thanks for the hard work!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Great Tutorial And Your Make~up Is Fabulous!


----------



## magi (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for displaying each step. Especially the MMU part was very helpful... I have to admit, that I don´t like the eye make up, but it´s a very useful tutorial. Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 23, 2007)

That was so fun and informative!! Hehee.


----------



## chrissyclass (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know what I enjoyed more the end result or the funny commentary! lol


----------



## entipy (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 

 
_Very detailed =)

Thanks for the hard work!!!_

 
Thanks for looking!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 

 
_Great Tutorial And Your Make~up Is Fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magi* 

 
_Thanks for displaying each step. Especially the MMU part was very helpful... I have to admit, that I don´t like the eye make up, but it´s a very useful tutorial. Thanks for sharing :-D_

 
Honestly, it wasn't one of my favorite looks, but it's the only one I've been asked to do a tut for, so I did. LOL. Thank *you* for sharing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_That was so fun and informative!! Hehee._

 
Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrissyclass* 

 
_I don't know what I enjoyed more the end result or the funny commentary! lol_

 
Hehehehe. I'm glad you enjoyed it. I'm nothin' but a big ol' goofball. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking and commenting, y'all!


----------

